# 2004 25Rss...leaking/need New Wallboard



## jimdq4u (Sep 26, 2012)

2004 Keystone Outback 25rss leaking&#8230;new wallboard panels

I bought a used 25rss a couple months ago and I noticed the wallboard had delaminated and was spongy on the left hand side (door side) next two and below the bed slide out. When my daughter easily punctured a whole in the wallboard with her finger I decided to remove a section to take a look and everything was soaked. Insulation wet, cardboard type backing on fiberglass wet and peeling off, and wood stud in left side corner (locking handle for bed screws into this wood through outside) was completely rotted. The wood was like foam. I removed everything right down to the fiberglass, re-caulked all holes from outside, replaced the wood with pressure treat and now I have several dilemmas.

1. Does anyone know what the cardboard type backing was on the fiberglass&#8230;I'd like to replace it as I'm sure it was there for a reason? It seemed to be a glue backing.
2.	Does anyone know where I can get the white speckled ¼ luan wallboard Keystone used with this model. Or something pretty close?
3.	I figured I'd use regular fiberglass insulation like was already in there and maybe even do some spray foam in areas that maybe more exposed&#8230;thoughts?

Please any answers anyone can share would be much appreciated. I can post a picture of it all opened up if it will help. We have our final camping trip of the season schedule for next weekend which give me a little over a week to button it all up.

Thanks in advance.
Jim


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

jimdq4u said:


> 2004 Keystone Outback 25rss leaking&#8230;new wallboard panels
> 
> I bought a used 25rss a couple months ago and I noticed the wallboard had delaminated and was spongy on the left hand side (door side) next two and below the bed slide out. When my daughter easily punctured a whole in the wallboard with her finger I decided to remove a section to take a look and everything was soaked. Insulation wet, cardboard type backing on fiberglass wet and peeling off, and wood stud in left side corner (locking handle for bed screws into this wood through outside) was completely rotted. The wood was like foam. I removed everything right down to the fiberglass, re-caulked all holes from outside, replaced the wood with pressure treat and now I have several dilemmas.
> 
> ...


Jim,
You try here for the paneling. I have never purchased from them but they appear to have a color that might work for my 2005.
Keep us updated.
crunchman


----------



## jimdq4u (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Crunchman...any thought on the other questions?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

jimdq4u said:


> 2004 Keystone Outback 25rss leaking&#8230;new wallboard panels
> 
> I bought a used 25rss a couple months ago and I noticed the wallboard had delaminated and was spongy on the left hand side (door side) next two and below the bed slide out. When my daughter easily punctured a whole in the wallboard with her finger I decided to remove a section to take a look and everything was soaked. Insulation wet, cardboard type backing on fiberglass wet and peeling off, and wood stud in left side corner (locking handle for bed screws into this wood through outside) was completely rotted. The wood was like foam. I removed everything right down to the fiberglass, re-caulked all holes from outside, replaced the wood with pressure treat and now I have several dilemmas.
> 
> ...


Jim,
_1. Does anyone know what the cardboard type backing was on the fiberglass&#8230;I'd like to replace it as I'm sure it was there for a reason? It seemed to be a glue backing._

I beleive it is a product like celotex (paperboard) that the factory uses as a backer for the filon on the front and rear caps. There is really no way to replace that from the interior because it is over the studs from the outside. I would use a low expansion foam as your new backer, be sure to trim it back flush before installing the new wall board. The spray foam would give the exterior filon a little more structual support around your new wood than fiberglass. 
I had to do the same type of repair on the right rear because the factory welds broke, that cracked the exterior fiberglass on all four corners of the sldie hole, causing water infiltraion. Fun to get in that little area isn't it? lol 
Make sure your aluminum stud welds are not broken on top and bottom corners of the slide hole. I have pics if needed. I had to plate my studs. Water likes to come in from the outside around the bottom of the slide hole in the corners below the slide sweeps. Make sure to fill that with decor self leveling. Also check the roller screws under the slide out to make sure water does not get to those.
Hope that helps, feel free to ask any other questions, I will try to help.
crunchman


----------



## jimdq4u (Sep 26, 2012)

Crunchman...you Rock! If you have a chance to post pictures that would be awesome. Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

jimdq4u said:


> Crunchman...you Rock! If you have a chance to post pictures that would be awesome. Thanks again.
> 
> Jim


Jim, 
Here are some pics of my repair. Not sure if it was the right way but the plates are still holding the studs together. I too replaced the wood that the exterior clamps screw into.
Make sure to post some pics of your repair!
Take care,
crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

jimdq4u said:


> Crunchman...you Rock! If you have a chance to post pictures that would be awesome. Thanks again.
> 
> Jim


Jim,
Here is another source for the paneling.
My link
crunchman


----------



## jimdq4u (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks buddy...I finshed the project on Sunday. I actually use foam sheets with a waterproof backing, and then reguar luan. I found a wall paper the matched really close and it looks as good as new. Thanks for the help.

Jim


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

jimdq4u said:


> Thanks buddy...I finshed the project on Sunday. I actually use foam sheets with a waterproof backing, and then reguar luan. I found a wall paper the matched really close and it looks as good as new. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Jim


You are welcome, where did you get the wallpaper? 
Do you have pics to post of the repair?
crunchman


----------

